# Spezialisierung verlernen. Möglich oder nicht?



## GhostOverload (17. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich stehe mit meinen twink vor der eintscheidung ob ich Gnom oder Gublin ing. machen will.
Nun möchte ich wissen ob ich die spezialisierung wieder verlernen kann, oder nicht.

btw.
mein main ist alchi mit spez. Transmutation. es hat immer geheissen, das es nicht möglich sei, diese wieder zu verlernen. Hab aber festgestellt, dass es gegebn nen "kleinen" betrag von 150g doch geht.

Wie sieht das bei ing. aus?


----------



## Pomela (18. August 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=10856

wird erst reingepatcht... steht nnur ein paar Threads unter diesem...


----------

